# Need some MS Help.....



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

My daughter and I recently attended the NWTF Convention in Nashville, and as part of their various contests they were running there was a photo contest. I just received an email from the NWTF that she has several photo&#8217;s in the contest. 

The photo with the most &#8220;Likes&#8221; wins a Florida Osceola turkey hunt, all expenses paid for two. 

If you are a Facebook member, and don&#8217;t mind clicking on this link and then clicking &#8220;Like&#8221; for her photo&#8217;s we would both appreciate it. 

Here's a link to the album that contains all the photos:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=280203&id=169561162745

Her photo&#8217;s are Number 10, 11 and 12. A &#8220;Like&#8221; vote for each would be great. 

The contest runs only until Monday, February 28th at 10AM so they made it a race against the clock. 

Thanks in advance, and good luck this Spring season!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Done! Good Luck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> My daughter and I recently attended the NWTF Convention in Nashville, and as part of their various contests they were running there was a photo contest. I just received an email from the NWTF that she has several photos in the contest.
> 
> The photo with the most Likes wins a Florida Osceola turkey hunt, all expenses paid for two.
> 
> ...


You got my vote if I am a member of the "two" Just kidding.. 

I will figure out how to vote today... Post it on the other forum as well


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Tom! Glad you made it back safe and sound. You guys' should have flown back with us on Saturday! :lol:

I threw it up on the "other" Forum as well. 

She's pretty excited about it, which is cool to see, and I'm one proud Dad.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got my vote!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

She got my vote, looks like your going to have a hunting partner for life.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

And she is my little turkey hunting buddy already. Works a box call pretty well. We're still working on the sitting still part! Thank goodness for Blinds! :lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to take a minute and thank everyone who voted, and for your support in the NWTF Photo Contest. While we didn't win, we sure enjoyed being part of it. Thanks again for the support, and good luck to all of you this Spring Season! I know we are looking forward to it!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Well maybe we'll get her in next year. I bet it was a fun thing to be a part of.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dang, I was really looking to pair up and stomp some osceola head:lol:


----------

